# Kindle Pet Owners -- I'm Seeking a Pet



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, Kindle Friends,

A present I am giving to myself this year is to purchase or adopt a dog in spring/summer of 2009 

I love dogs and miss having one around the house. I've decided on a small breed and need one that is not too yappy [need to keep the peace with neighbors].

I'm currently in the researching phase as I save up money for purchase and care of a pet. I'm looking at Maltese, Havanese, and Westy breeds as possible candidates.

Does anyone own any of these breeds or know of similar breeds that they would care to share information about? Any experiences with breeders and/or purchasing from them?

Thanks for sharing,

Marci


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

I own a Papillion (you can see his pic in the Show us a pic of your pet thread). He is very intelligent and is highly trainable. We have taught him several tricks (sit, down, stay, dance, come and is leash trained). He does commands both verbally and to signs. He has a fairly large vocabulary thanks to "verbal fetch" (go get the squirrel, octopus, platypus, etc.) He is house broken which took about 9 mo. and tons of treats to perfect.

He weights about 7 lbs. Despite having long silky hair, he does not shed all that much and only requires bathing about twice a month with occasional brushing in between. The only time we really had an issue with shedding was when he blew his puppy coat. His nails have to be trimmed every 3 weeks or so.

We do have a minor issue with some barking. This is mostly due to the fact that sometimes he forgets he is a "little" dog. He does what I call alert barking when someone comes to the door or he sees another dog near "his" yard. We live in a house so this is not a huge problem except to us. When doing research before buying, we found several places that specifically said the breed is not yappy. So, it could just be ours. Additionally, ours is a licker. This can get annoying, but I have not really seen other owners complain about it. This could be a genetic quirk in our dog, as one of his "aunts" was also a licker.

We bought our Pippin from a small family breeder which I found through a newspaper ad. They own 5 Papillions (2 sisters, their mother and 2 unrelated males). They only breed for 3 litters a year and only have one litter at a time. We were welcomed into our breeder's home to spend an afternoon getting to know their doggy family. We were able to buy Pippin as a pet quality dog, and this made him very affordable. 

Papillions are a little known breed. This is a good thing because all of the wonderful qualities have not been bred out of most of the lines. If you decide to buy one, really check around first. We did telephone interviews first. We ruled out a couple of breeders this way. Avoid any breeder who does not offer to show you the parents or at least the mother. We also avoided any breeder who bred more than one breed. 

Occasionally, you can find Paps in shelters or as rescue dogs. But, in my experience they go quickly due to their mostly sweet personalities. Let me know if you want further info.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We had a retired racing greyhound that we got from the rescue kennel. Even though greyhounds are not small dogs, they act like small dogs! Curl up in a ball and sleep. They are hypoallergenic -- I am actually hoping the Obamas consider a greyhound. If you get one who has been a racer, they'll be fully trained, housebroken, and walk beautifully on a leash, but they act like puppies in their enthusiasm because they've never been in a home. They don't have any special need to run, just normal walking a few times a day like any other dog. They are wonderful pets who will totally shower you with unconditional love -- they innately know you've saved their life. We had Jessie for 9 years -- we adopted her when she was 3. She died two years ago and I still miss her everyday.

http://www.greyhoundpets.org/

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Border Terrier! (I had one years ago. This is not picture of her.) Max weight is about 15 lbs (no more). Smart. Loyal. Sweet. Shedding is not a problem, but their coat does need to be stripped 2 - 3 time per year. What's said about them is they are a large dog in a small dog's body. I'd say that's true. I'm thinking about getting a dog too in the spring. Border Terrier. It's an English breed, but is now recognized by the AKC.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I have Maltese. He is very friendly, quiet, very very cute. lol   (His picture is also in the pet thread.) So friendly that when he was young, he goes to anyone and lie down with stomach up requesting to pet him, espicially to ladies. He sleeps all day. At night, he takeover my pillow and sleep. Used to bark whenever someone comes to the door, but we taught him not to and now he doesn't bark. He doesn't bark unless he want something.

I didn't know about Maltese before I got him at all. I was with my daughters when we saw him at the pet shop. We just fall in love with him and took him home. I was suprised to find out that Maltese's hair grow long... so I take him to grooming every month. I could cut his hair by myself but I thought give him bath and hair cut at grooming would be better.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Please consider adopting a shelter dog. Mine are both shelter mutts, and I couldn't have asked for a better pair of hounds....

This is my sweet Daisy, a beagle/dachshund mix.....


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

I have friends who have a Maltese, and she is VERY yappy.  And because the Maltese's bark is such a high pitch, it can get quite annoying.  They are SO cute though!

Other friends have a Westie.  Also a VERY yappy dog.  Barks at everything and everyone.  He is very cute, and quite smart though.  They had him prior to having kids, and he can get very "growly" with the kids.  "He's only snapped at the kids twice" according to my friend, but man that's scary!  He was much calmer before they had kids, so maybe the whole intro to kids thing was not done correctly.

Why not consider a cocker spaniel?  They are about the same size as a Westie, and our Maddi is one of the smartest, sweetest little dogs in the world.  Seriously, cockers have the reputation as being the "dumb blonde" of the dog world (very pretty, but not too smart).  But they are VERY smart indeed!  Cockers have hair rather than fur just like the other breeds you've mentioned, so they need to get haircuts.  Maddi gets groomed about every 8 weeks or so.  Honestly, she is the best dog I've ever had.  Super smart, and incredibly affectionate.  She is not a licker - and I'm happy for that!  I've had friends who have dogs that like to lick, and honestly it can get quite annoying.  We got Maddi through a privately run pet store, and she is AKC registered.  Unfortunately, after watching Oprah's puppy mill show I did a little research and found that the store had gotten her from a puppy mill.  It breaks my heart, and I will never purchase a dog from this place again.  I'll go to a reputable breeder, shelter or rescue group from now on.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Italian greyhounds are small but some can be yappy. My brother had one and he was like a baby ))*


----------



## Wicked (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a Maltipoo and yes, she's a yappy one. Very loving and devoted though, so I forgive her when she's on a tear. They're generally pretty small. I guess Zoey is about 6 pounds at 2 1/2 years and she's a perfect lap dog. They do need regular grooming and brushing.

I also have a Bischon. Is that how you spell it??  Absolutely, adorable dogs. They need lots of grooming but they have 'hair' not fur so they're great if you have allergies.

Either one of these dogs would make a great pet. With a Maltipoo or Maltese you'd need to watch out if you have little kids. 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

Like LuckyRainbow I have a Papillion.  My little girl Ruby is LITTLE.  She is only 4lbs.  The first one I bought 7 years ago was a little girl as well.  I was living with my parents at the time and she was very attached to them so when I moved out she stayed with them.  My parents were born deaf and I think she realized something different about them and eventhough she is small, she acts like a watch dog for them)  My parents then got another and three months later a 3rd one.  My parents bred two and that's where Ruby comes from.  I think they are the best little doggies around!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Dreamywish, I would love to see pics of your Pap. Tell me, did I give a fair assessment of the breed? Pippin is my first Pap, before I had only owned a Boxer and a Miniature Pincher.


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Dreamywish, I would love to see pics of your Pap. Tell me, did I give a fair assessment of the breed? Pippin is my first Pap, before I had only owned a Boxer and a Miniature Pincher.


Unfortunately I do not have any pictures of her or my parents on my computer  This gives me an incentive however to do so. I would completely agree with all that you said. Ruby is a little yippy when it comes to someone walking into the house or if she sees another dog outside. Other than that she is pretty good. It did take us a while to house train her but with my parents three and the other pups (she sold them to friends so we see them all the time) they all seemed to do well. We have a cat that was here before her and they absolutely LOVE eachother. Every pap I have come in contact with has been lovey and affectionate. I have a 4 year old and they like to tug and pull but she has never nipped at him, just moves very quickly away from him.


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

I recommend checking out your local animal shelter first, preferably for a "mutt" to avoid genetic problems (and every breed has at least one!). Then you are also saving a homeless dog's life!

-*Research EXTENSIVELY* any breed before bringing a puppy into your home, making sure the breed you choose fits you and your lifestyle. Many dogs end up in animal shelters because their owners didn't research the breed before bringing them home.
-Again, *research* the breed you choose and the genetic disorders that are common in that breed - some disorders are not life-threatening but are frustrating and costly to control, while others can be life-threatening.
-If you do decide you want a purebred puppy *research* your breeder well - many of these genetic disorders can be avoided with very careful breeding. Ask to see the parents, or at least the mother. Also, ask about the temperament of the parents. Ask the breeder what they breed for - it is usually best to choose a breeder that breeds for good temperament!
*-Good luck and have fun finding your future best friend!*
If you have any questions feel free to send me a message!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Definitely go with adoption or rescue... I am very familiar with Maltese (my best friend had one for 13 years) and Lhasa Apso. I love both of these breeds, but if you have small children, Lhasas don't always care for the little ones. Harley is a Lhasa and when 1st grandchild came along there was a huge adjustment period, by grandchild #2, things were better.

My son & dil have miniature dachshunds and although they can be sweet, I wouldn't own one. Too hyper for me!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I had a Westie - (Mac)Tavish - and he was a wonderful dog. However, as with an increasing number of purebred dogs, Westies can be very prone to what's called allergic inhalant dermatitis (AID) - basically, skin allergies. Tavish didn't have any allergy issues until about six months after we brought him home (he was five years old), but after that it was a real struggle. He was in really bad shape until we took him to a "doggie dermatologist," who put him on a heavy dose of steroids and allergy shots (the poor little guy was allergic to EVERYTHING).

Anyway, when he passed away, we went looking for another terrier breed and after a lot of research (which is saying something for me - I grew up in a family devoted to breeding and showing dogs!) wound up with an Australian Terrier, "Brisbane" (what else? LOL!). He was an awesome little dog. Like all terriers, he could be a bit wild sometimes when he was a puppy, but he wasn't yappy, loved to play, and would curl up in your lap and snooze, and loved playing with kids. But he thought he was a "big dog" in a little body, too. And since the dermatologist vet said he'd never seen one in his years of practice, we thought that was a good sign!

Here's a pic from the web of what they look like:










Lastly, I fervently support the comments of the other folks who have recommended you check the shelters first. One of the best dogs we ever had was a mutt (we called her "Poochie") that we believe was a terrier/poodle mix that my mom literally picked up out of the middle of a busy intersection (okay, technically she wasn't a shelter dog, but close enough!). Or if you really want a specific breed, as others have noted, seek out a rescue organization - there's at least one for just about every type of animal.

But whatever you do, please DO NOT buy a dog or cat from a pet store! Find a reputable breeder whose *first* concern is the welfare of the animals they raise. Pet stores get their animals from puppy and kitty mills that generally have terrible living conditions and lots of health problems from in-breeding and so on. And breeders who put profit first are to be avoided. Good breeders love their animals and want to make sure they go to good homes. Okay, I'll get off my soapbox!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Newbie Girl (Oct 27, 2008)

I too endorse shelter dogs.  Check out petfinder.com as it is a great resource.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> We had a retired racing greyhound that we got from the rescue kennel. Even though greyhounds are not small dogs, they act like small dogs! Curl up in a ball and sleep. They are hypoallergenic -- I am actually hoping the Obamas consider a greyhound. If you get one who has been a racer, they'll be fully trained, housebroken, and walk beautifully on a leash, but they act like puppies in their enthusiasm because they've never been in a home. They don't have any special need to run, just normal walking a few times a day like any other dog. They are wonderful pets who will totally shower you with unconditional love -- they innately know you've saved their life. We had Jessie for 9 years -- we adopted her when she was 3. She died two years ago and I still miss her everyday.
> 
> http://www.greyhoundpets.org/
> 
> L


They are the best pets if you don't mind them taking up the whole sofa. But they are sweet, affectionate and well-behaved. Just don't put them into a yard with a four foot fence and expect to find them still there. They can leap those fences easily. I lost one that way.

If you have the room and the love, please do look into rescuing one of these wonderful dogs.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

My plug for rescue dogs too. We just got our wonderful mutt off petfinder two months ago, and he is wonderful! 
Part chiuhawawa, part pomeranian, part  Not yippy or yappy. A little trouble with marking in the house at first,
but I think we have it under control. (fingers crossed!)


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

We have a pug, which is technically a toy breed, although they weigh around 20 pounds, so I'm not sure if it's exactly what you're looking for.  If you've ever read the comic Sheldon....well, they really are like that   Either zero or sixty - no in-between.  But then he looks at you with his little squashed face and big bug eyes, and tilts his head when you talk, and you feel like he understands exactly what you're saying, even though he's going to do his own thing anyway!  One really good thing, ours is just great with our toddler.  She chases him and pokes him in the face and takes his toys and treats away, and he just sits there and looks at me with his sad, buggy eyes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

marianner said:


> We have a pug, which is technically a toy breed, although they weigh around 20 pounds, so I'm not sure if it's exactly what you're looking for. If you've ever read the comic Sheldon....well, they really are like that  Either zero or sixty - no in-between. But then he looks at you with his little squashed face and big bug eyes, and tilts his head when you talk, and you feel like he understands exactly what you're saying, even though he's going to do his own thing anyway! One really good thing, ours is just great with our toddler. She chases him and pokes him in the face and takes his toys and treats away, and he just sits there and looks at me with his sad, buggy eyes.


I was at a friends house yesterday and two puppy pugs dropped by for a visit. So cute. I have to be strong.  No pets for a while.


----------



## scottjonson (Jul 27, 2020)

If you want to get a pet, then then the first priority is the health. You should always consult with the VET's. I have a pet. I love animals. I have German Shepherd. This dog is very nice. I love my do.


----------



## petznstuffs (3 mo ago)

You can Also Come to us


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

What is the connection between kindle and pet? lol


----------

